# erfahrungen mit pumpen



## MetallSimon (13. Januar 2009)

ich wollte mal wissen was ihr für eine pumpe habt und wie gut sie euch gefällt und so.und ob schon jemand erfahrungen mit dieser pumpe gemacht hat:

SICCE NOVA Aquariumpumpe 800 l/h bei eBay.de: Filter Pumpen (endet 15.01.09 19:15:53 MEZ)


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Januar 2009)

habe eine Laing DDC 1T(meine Freundin Susi) bin sehr zu frieden, hat den Vorteil das man der Pumpe schöne Deckel verpassen kann, die das Aussehen und die Leistung erhöhen..


----------



## weedymaniac (13. Januar 2009)

geht das den mit einer aqarium pumpe
wenn ja hab irgentwo nochn eimerfilter von eheim den würd ic den ma dehm genug platz zum kühlen ist im eimer drine


----------



## Fifadoc (13. Januar 2009)

hab hier 2 laing DDC 1T. die klappen super und sehen gut aus.
hab auch noch ne alte Hydor L20 hier. die ist zwar laut und hat keine top leistung, aber sie war günstig und eignet sich hervorragend zum schnellen durchspülen von komponenten.


----------



## f3rr1s (13. Januar 2009)

Habe auch ne Laing die geht ab wie ein Schnitzel habe aber auch noch ne Eheim 600 Station II die ist dank des integrierten agb einfach vom Preis hammer


----------



## nemetona (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe eine Hydor L20, zum Komponenten durchspühlen, hatte ne Aquastream XT Ultra, war auch ein feines Teil, und im Moment nutze ich eine Laing DDC-1T+ mit EK V2 Deckel ( Bild ).

Meine Meinung zu der Nova, ich würde sie im Aquarium lassen, je nach Einsatzgebiet im PC bekommt man schon für wenig Geld gute Pumpen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2009)

weedymaniac schrieb:


> geht das den mit einer aqarium pumpe
> wenn ja hab irgentwo nochn eimerfilter von eheim den würd ic den ma dehm genug platz zum kühlen ist im eimer drine



eheim compact (in der Station), Hydor, Eheim Universal (1046 - übrigens meiner einer) - alle Aquarienpumpen bzw. sie werden zumindest auch für Aquarien verwendet.


----------



## weedymaniac (13. Januar 2009)

ja ich habe noch ein eimer filter von eheim ca 6liter fassungvermögen 750l/h
ich könnt mir den eimer doch eigentlich soweit umbauen das er als pumpe und radiator dient oder


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

Radiator wird schwierig - ein Eimer lässt sich vermutlich nur schwer belüften und für passive Kühlung sollten es dann doch einige m² Oberfläche sein.
Aber als Ausgleichsbehälter eignen sich Eimer durchaus.


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Januar 2009)

Ich habe eine Laing DDC 1T Ultra mit Aufsatz und AGB von Alphacool und bin sehr zufrieden damit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und eine Eheim Innovatek 12V PCPS mit integriertem AGB. Diese reichte von der Leistung nicht aus, wenn der evo1080 im System mit drin ist! Ansonsten ist sie nicht gerade günstig, aber dafür sehr leise und man kann noch drei Geschwindigkeiten per Jumper einstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ModdingFreak (14. Januar 2009)

Dann werde ich mich jetzt auch mal zu meinen Pumpen äußern:
Anfangs (also als aller erstes) besaß ich eine Thermaltake P500.
Sie war im Thermaltake Armor LCS Set dabei.
Damit hat auch irgendwie alles angefangen.
Egal...dann habe ich zu einer Innovatek HPPS+ gewechselt.
Und jetzt besitze ich eine Oase Pumpe, die 1500l pro Stunde macht.
Sie ist jedoch ein bisschen laut...


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Januar 2009)

1500l pro stunde? wofür brauch man so viel?


----------



## nemetona (14. Januar 2009)

Dieser Wert wird in der Praxis nich annähernd erreicht, da dies der Förderleistung ohne Wiederstand entspricht.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (14. Januar 2009)

..hättest bei der Innovatek HPPS+ bleiben sollen


----------



## ModdingFreak (14. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß selbst, dass die Leistung nicht ganz erreicht wird!
Ich habe diese starke Pumpe genommen, weil ich zwei verschiedene Kreisläufe mit dieser Pumpe zu packen habe!
Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass diese 1500 l/h ohne Wiederstand gemessen wurden.
Ich habe vor und nach der Pumpe jeweils einen Y-Verbinder, die das Wasser in diese Kreisläufe einleiten!
Und gerade ihr solltet wissen, dass es sich erst dann lohnt eine starke Pumpe zu kaufen!


----------



## nemetona (15. Januar 2009)

Wiso betreibst du 2 seperate Kreisläufe?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. Januar 2009)

abend.. da meine laing wie durch selbstheilung wieder lebt dachte ich mir bau ichse eben wieder ein.. 

is das normal dass die am boden fast brennheiss wird? also würde etwa auf 70°C sagen..

ich hab jetzt 4 kühler im kreislauf aber es scheint fast kein durchlauf mehr da zu seien 
in der pumpe tut sich zwar noch einiges aber ich spüre an den schläuchen keine vibrationen mehr nach dem 2ten kühler

sry wollt nicht extra einen thread aufmachen

edit:
mh.. jetzt gehts wieder nicht.. aber sie versucht anzulaufen das hört man (klick...klick...) als würde sie stecken bleiben o.O


----------



## MetallSimon (18. Januar 2009)

is vielleicht irgendwo eine verstopfung?oder hast du schon in der pumpe gekukt ob da was ist?


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. Januar 2009)

hab die pumpe schon mal auseinander genommen und da is nix.. und verstopft is sie auch net und stecken bleiben kann sie eigentlich gar nicht


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2009)

Was verstehst denn du unter Selbstheilung, was war denn mit der Pumpe?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. Januar 2009)

durch eine undichte stelle die ich kitten konnte (aber klein genug um sie nicht zu bemerken)

is sie unter wasser gestanden .. aufgedreht.. weg.. naja nach ein paar tage trocknen hat sie sich gestern erbarmen können wieder zu funktionieren

habse ein wenig auf zuverlässigkeit getestet und dann beschlossen sie wieder einzubauen

das system hab ich noch befüllen können und jetzt funktioniert sie wieder nicht


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mal geprüft, meine Laing ist nach 3h Betrieb an der Unterseite in etwa Handwarm, so ca. 40°C wird sie nicht überschreiten.
Bei der Tatsache das deine deutlich wärmer wird, würde ich die Pumpe wieder ausbauen, wahrscheinlich hat sie bei Flutung doch irgendwie Schaden genommen.
Wenn die Pumpe undicht war, und du falsche Montage ausschließen kannst, müsste es eine Angelegenheit für die Garantie sein!
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. Januar 2009)

ok danke!

werd die pumpe dann wohl doch zu alphacool schicken müssen..

naja hab daweil die graka in den server eingebaut 
reicht daweil


----------



## Tremendous (18. Januar 2009)

Habe ne Eheim 1046 und bin äußerst zufrieden damit. Man hört sie nicht und der Durchfluss ist für mein System ok


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. Januar 2009)

was würdet ihr eig meinen?

laing ddc1 pro (3,7meter förderhöhe) oder ultra (4,7 meter) 

mein kreislauf besteht aus einem trippleradiator (oben am deckel), alphacool nexxxos x2 bold highflow (die uv version), einem EK NB S-Max und 2 mal EK Mosfet Asus 3a

welche wäre denn ausreichend wenn ich auch noch einen ek kühler für die graka holen würde?

thx


----------



## Dr.House (18. Januar 2009)

kauf dir die Pro und Umlöten auf Ultra


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. Januar 2009)

ok such mir mal das howto dazu XD

thx für den hinweis an das hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht


----------



## L0cke (18. Januar 2009)

he, an dem how to währe ich auch interessiert, gabs doch mal ihr vor längerer zeit wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

Forensuche ftw. :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8154-how-laing-pro-zur-ultra-umloeten.html

Selbst meine normale Laing muss ich bei einem richtig vollen Kreislauf(EK Supreme+Graka+Mobo komplett+HDD+2xRadi) aber auf unter 80% regeln um einen merklichen Temperaturunterschied fest zu stellen.


----------



## L0cke (18. Januar 2009)

vielen dank


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. Januar 2009)

ich hab ma des howto gleich nach meinem beitrag angesehen und hab gleich mal meine pumpe aufgemacht um nachzusehen..

wow..............

also das PCB is auf einer seite vollkommen verkohlt teilweise ist der lötstoplack weg und eine high-current leitung halb durch gebrannt

die stromanschlüsse sind durch das wasser völlig überzogen mit so einer weissen/grünen oxidationsschicht

die pumpe is also weg..

fotos kommen gleich


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. Januar 2009)

Hier die Bilder der "wichtigen" Stellen!


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2009)

Ist die Pumpe eigentlich ein Garantiefall?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. Januar 2009)

ich hab jedenfalls nix mutwillig zerstört oder drauf angelegt.. alles entstanden durch eine extrem minimalistische undichte stelle zwischen pumpe und pumpenaufsatz -> wasser ist ins innere der pumpe vorgedrungen


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

Wenn du die Pumpe fertig montiert gekauft hast sollte Alphacool eigentlich Garantie leisten.
Hast du den Deckel dagegen einzeln gekauft sieht es schlecht aus.


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. Januar 2009)

nein pumpe, deckel und agb sind in einem stück zusammen gebaut gekommen


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2009)

Ich würde trotzdem mal bei Alphacool nachfragen, auch wenn es einzeln erworben wurde, was soll man denn bei der Montage eines Laing Aufsatzes falsch machen!
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. Januar 2009)

hab ich schon die meinten ich solls hinschicken und die würdens mir sofort ersetzen.. nur konnte ich sie leider noch nicht verschicken weil ich im krankenstand bin -.-


----------



## overkill_KA (6. März 2009)

Kann man die Enheim 600 eigentlich aus dem AGB rausmachen?

Weil ich wollt die seperat montieren und nen anderen AGB verwenden.

Oder reicht mir auch ne 1046 für folgendes:

Heatkiller 3.0 @ Q6600
HK @ 3870X2
Asus Blitz SB,NB @ wakü 
1 oder 2 Tripple Radi

MFg overkill


----------



## adler93 (6. März 2009)

Also um das alles mit der 1046 zu kühlen bräuchtest du was stärkeres.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Kann man die Enheim 600 eigentlich aus dem AGB rausmachen?
> 
> Weil ich wollt die seperat montieren und nen anderen AGB verwenden.
> 
> ...



Rausholen kann man sie, aber da es eine reine Tauchpumpe ist, muss man sehr viel basteln, um einen Einlass-Anschluss zu realisieren.
Du kannst aber einfach einen zusätzlichen AGB verbauen.

Die 1046 ist ~gleich stark und vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## overkill_KA (6. März 2009)

Welche Pumpe unter 40Euro kann man noch empfehlen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2009)

Für leisen Langzeitbetrieb: keine.
Wenns n bissl lauter aber nur unwesentlich stärker sein soll: die 1048
Wenns deutlich lauter sein darf, sprübar stärker sein soll und Verschleißprobleme akzeptabel sind: Hydor L30
Wenn man sie billig bekommt oder ein Netzteil zur Verfügung hat: Die 24V Oase. (richtig laut, aber stärker als ne DDC+)


----------



## overkill_KA (6. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für leisen Langzeitbetrieb: keine.
> Wenns n bissl lauter aber nur unwesentlich stärker sein soll: die 1048
> Wenns deutlich lauter sein darf, sprübar stärker sein soll und Verschleißprobleme akzeptabel sind: Hydor L30
> Wenn man sie billig bekommt oder ein Netzteil zur Verfügung hat: Die 24V Oase. (richtig laut, aber stärker als ne DDC+)



also ist die Eheim 600 die beste für den kleinen Preis?

Ist der unterschied zwischen 1046 und 1048 viel größer?

vll schau ich mich nach ner gebrauchten Laing um


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2009)

Wenn man eine Pumpe&AGB haben will, ist die Eheim Station die beste Wahl.
Will man einen extra AGB, ist die Eheim1046 günstiger - das bessere Lager hat sie sowieso.
1046 auf 1048 bringt nicht soviel in Sachen Leistung, aber die Vibrationen sollen spürbar zunehmen.


----------



## cOGcaine (6. März 2009)

was haltet ihr von der Innovatek HPPS Plus , bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden , kühlt meinen q9650 und 2 wd ohne zucken . pumpe läuft auf "normal" .


----------



## nemetona (6. März 2009)

Die HPPS Plus ist keine Option, für die ca. 60€ bekommt man bessere Pumpen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2009)

Nuja - für den Preis einer HPPS bekommst du an 12V Pumpen die ungeregelten Eheim Compact600 und Universal1046 (die per Definition nicht besser, nur gleichwertig sein kann), den Magicool-Billigkram, Thermaltake  und die laute Oase, die aber für HPPS-Zielkundschaft keine Option ist.
Man könnte sicherlich argumentieren, dass die paar € Aufpreis für ein bequem regelbares 1046-Derivat von WC oder AC gut angelegt sind, aber das ist dann nicht mehr für "60(58)€" und ne stink normale 1046 oder Station mag deutlich billiger und quasi nicht schlechter sein - aber "besser" ist sie auch nicht.

So oder so aber egal, hier waren Pumpen bis 40€ gefragt, da passt definitiv keine HPPS.


----------



## overkill_KA (7. März 2009)

Hi

hab die Pumpe hier bei aquatuning gesehen .

was passiert denn wenn ich die nicht unter Wasser betreiben würde?

Weil Leistungswerte sind ja OK


----------



## MetallSimon (7. März 2009)

also ich habe die:Hinger's Brunnenshop - Zimmerbrunnen, Gartenbrunnen und Zubehör und bin mit der leistung vollkomm zufrieden und die is auch recht leise.die schläuche hab ich nur reingesteckt aber das ist alles dicht.bei der eheim kann man das bestimmt so ähnlich machen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> was passiert denn wenn ich die nicht unter Wasser betreiben würde?



Sie überhitzt und ist danach ein unnützer klumpen Plastik.

Davon abgesehen gibt es auch keinen Eingangs-Anschluss an der Pumpe da sie sich das Wasser durch eine große Öffnung Unten an saugt.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. März 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sie überhitzt und ist danach ein unnützer klumpen Plastik.
> 
> Davon abgesehen gibt es auch keinen Eingangs-Anschluss an der Pumpe da sie sich das Wasser durch eine große Öffnung Unten an saugt.



die überhitzt doch nicht


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2009)

Du hast eine Eheim Compact(und dann noch die 1000er) im Inline-Betrieb ohne Hitzeprobleme?! 
Dann zeig her.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. März 2009)

ne das nicht aber ich habe die die auf der ersten seite zu sehen ist und das ist auch ne tauchpumpe die wird auch nicht wärmer als das wasser ( so ca 30°)


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2009)

Die 1046 ist auch eine Tauchpumpe welche Problemlos ohne Wasser läuft.
Die Compact Pumpen aber eben nicht.


----------



## max70 (7. März 2009)

Laing DDC-1T mit 140er EK-Aufsatz.Für mich gibts nichts anderes .


----------



## Uziflator (7. März 2009)

Ich mag ja Aquastream XT, für weniger eine Laing oder eine günstige Eheim.


----------



## overkill_KA (9. März 2009)

Ich werde mir wrsl eine gebrauchte Aqua Computer XT oder eine Laing holen 

danke für die vielen Antworten !


----------



## VooDoo86 (10. März 2009)

Also mit der Pumpe hab ich keine Erfahrung aber kann dir nur die Laing DDC-Pumpen empfehlen. Man hört sie nicht.Sie sind qualitativ echt hochwertig und haben einen echt guten Wasser durchsatz. Ausserdem gibts noch Aufsätze in allen Variationen dazu.


----------



## derLordselbst (10. März 2009)

Eine, vielleicht dumme, Frage zur  Aquastream XT:

Gibt es außer den internen Temp-Sensor (wenn ich richtig gelesen habe), bzw, den externen Lüftersteuerungsfunktionen und den externen Temp-Sensor-Anschluss einen wichtigen Unterschied zwischen Standard und Ultra?

D.h. wenn man die Lüftersteuerung nicht über Pumpe laufen lassen möchte, reicht dann die Standard?


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> D.h. wenn man die Lüftersteuerung nicht über Pumpe laufen lassen möchte, reicht dann die Standard?


Genau so ist es.

Die Pumpeleistung selbst ist bei Standard und Ultra gleich, nur die Extras sind weniger.


----------



## cyberhofi (10. März 2009)

Ich Hab die Zern P12 Pumpe, ist auch die Laing DDC 1T und bin voll zufrieden damit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. März 2009)

*@weedymaniac:* [Klugscheißermodus] Was meinst Du denn aus welchem Bereich die EHEIM- bzw. "modifizierten Aquacomputerpumpen kommen? [/Klugscheißermodus] *

@DaxTrose: *Wie ist denn die Lautstärke der Laing mit dem Deckel?


----------

